# Meet Charcoal, aka Charleston, aka Grey Cat, aka Puss Puss



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

This little girl is around 13 months old. She is the most peculiar little thing I’ve ever met. We met in such a way in which she really found us, and was extremely persistent for an entire week coming to my door multiple times a day meowing her little heart out, until I one day opened the to see what ruckus was. Only weeks earlier I had taken my son to the shelter to pick out a kitten and ended up leaving empty handed due to the rules of our lease, and not having the necessary paperwork filed for my son to have an emotional support animal yet. Well, since Charcoal came to us, we got our paperwork filed and she has brought my kids and I so much joy, laughter, and peace. She is most definitely the Queen of this castle, and should be. She is most definitely a quarantine kitty, because she rarely leaves one of our sides. Every time I return from work she is sitting in the same place on the back of the couch, staring at the door and greets me with the cutest meows that melt my heart. There are so many activities that this puss does that have us rolling with laughter. Actually, I awoke last night and accidentally let out a scream when she jumped across the room and landed on the bed, an inch from my head. She is a pretty decent acrobat. I will post some pics from when she first come to us to now.


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

Lovely and cute! And it is wonderful that she gives the needed support to your son! 😻


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

This is a lovely story.
Sometimes an animal seems to know exactly what house to go it, and finds a permanent home. It's so great that this works out for both you and the cat!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Oh how adorable she is and that's such a great story! Congratulations on being adopted by Charcoal!


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful cat you have. I see I am not the only one who uses multiple names. My cat is named Jinxy... or Jinxy Winxy, or Winxy, or Winxy Dinxy....she doesn't seem to mind and comes running to whatever name I use.
Enjoy that beautiful little girl


----------



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

HappyFather said:


> Lovely and cute! And it is wonderful that she gives the needed support to your son! 😻


Thank you. Yes, she has helped my son a great deal with anxiety. All of us really.


----------



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

Mosi said:


> This is a lovely story.
> Sometimes an animal seems to know exactly what house to go it, and finds a permanent home. It's so great that this works out for both you and the cat!


She must have known somehow. I am soooo grateful she chose us.


----------



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

Jinxy's Dad said:


> Beautiful cat you have. I see I am not the only one who uses multiple names. My cat is named Jinxy... or Jinxy Winxy, or Winxy, or Winxy Dinxy....she doesn't seem to mind and comes running to whatever name I use.
> Enjoy that beautiful little girl


Thank you! That is cute! My daughter had a horse named Jinx several years ago. We have a few more names for Charcoal. I think she gets a new nickname every week.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Jinxy's Dad said:


> Beautiful cat you have. I see I am not the only one who uses multiple names. My cat is named Jinxy... or Jinxy Winxy, or Winxy, or Winxy Dinxy....she doesn't seem to mind and comes running to whatever name I use.
> Enjoy that beautiful little girl


Yeah.........don't even ask me to list all my silly nicknames for my animals........it would be slightly embarrassing!
😁


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

😆


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Mosi said:


> Yeah.........don't even ask me to list all my silly nicknames for my animals........it would be slightly embarrassing!
> 😁


No worries. They couldn't be much worse than Kataramadingdong!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

She is adorable! I truly believe they are sent to us for a reason. So happy she is working out for you and for your son!


----------



## Charcoal&Trigg (Jul 4, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> She is adorable! I truly believe they are sent to us for a reason. So happy she is working out for you and for your son!


Thank you! I believe it! She came at the perfect time and has been a huge support for my son. It’s amazing to see what a difference a bond with a pet of their own can do for children…. And adults… I absolutely love this sweet princess.


----------

